# [SOLVED] Access 2003 / SQL Query



## Exwarrior187 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hello All. I'm looking to make a query but i've tried in vain to do it on my own. I have in an Access 2003 DB a field that is used to record "Notes". What I'm looking to Query would be a range of dates + a short string of text. So perhaps something like:

SELECT *
FROM 


WHERE [Notes] Contains Date Range And String;

If it's possible to do this in a normal Access 2003 Query that would be acceptable. But through my limited experience with it I did not figure it would pull of what I'm looking for, feel free to prove me wrong :grin:. Any help is greatly appreciated.

Exwarrior187
Brand New Member


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Access 2003 / SQL Query*

I've never used Access 2003 Query before, but I have run a database using MySQL ( not very clean but it gets the job done ). So, I can only give you links to advice/help/tutorials for it.

[url]http://www.teacherclick.com/access2003/index.htm[/URL]
[url]http://www.ehow.com/access-2003-query/[/URL]
[url]http://support.microsoft.com/kb/292634[/URL]
[url]http://www.ehow.com/how_2020484_simple-query-access.html[/URL]



> What I'm looking to Query would be a range of dates + a short string of text.


Sounds fairly easy. You should be able to use the first link I provided to get enough understanding on how to do just that. If not, reply to this thread saying so. I usually just give links to people when I am unable to directly help them with their problem, or if they're question is so broad I have to merely give a broad answer with many links to help them.

Anyways, welcome to the forum, and I hope this reply was of help to you!


----------



## Exwarrior187 (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: Access 2003 / SQL Query*

Thank you very much for the links, I've bookmarked a few of them. Unfortunately I didn't find what I need to get the results I'm looking for. Do you have any other ideas perhaps? Much appreciated.


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Access 2003 / SQL Query*

Sure, here is a few more links that could be of use:

[url]http://www.ehow.com/how_2020502_create-query-access.html[/URL]

[url]http://www.camden.rutgers.edu/HELP/Documentation/Windows/access/creatinquery.php[/URL]

[url]http://www.brainbell.com/tutorials/ms-office/Access_2003/Creating_A_Query_In_Design_View.htm[/URL]

Hope those of are any help to you!


----------



## Exwarrior187 (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: Access 2003 / SQL Query*

I figured it out today, here is my solution:

SELECT *
FROM [TABLE NAME]
WHERE [TABLE NAME].[FIELD NAME] like "*" & [Please Insert Date (mm/dd/yyyy)] & "*MY TEXT HERE*";

Thanks for the efforts!


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

No problem, glad everything worked out!


----------

